# Amy Adams or Isla Fisher?



## Stuart Sweet

I swear I thought that Amy Adams was EVERYWHERE until I realized that half the time I thought I was seeing her it was really Isla Fisher. For those keeping score, Amy Adams was the one in Enchanted and Isla Fisher was the one in Wedding Crashers. Can you tell which is which?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Here's an even better illustration. Seriously. These are two different people.


----------



## jwebb1970

Can we have both? An Amy/Isla sandwich would'nt be so bad.

Every time I see Fisher, I think what a lucky guy that Sacha Baron Cohen is.


----------



## ebaltz

Stuart Sweet said:


> I swear I thought that Amy Adams was EVERYWHERE until I realized that half the time I thought I was seeing her it was really Isla Fisher. For those keeping score, Amy Adams was the one in Enchanted and Isla Fisher was the one in Wedding Crashers. Can you tell which is which?


I know I thought they were the same person for quite awhile too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Maybe it's just me... but aside from them both being women, I don't have any trouble telling the difference. The only thing is I wouldn't have known the other girl's name without this thread. I know Amy Adams from various things, but haven't heard the other girl's name before.


----------



## chris0

HDMe said:


> Maybe it's just me... but aside from them both being women, I don't have any trouble telling the difference. The only thing is I wouldn't have known the other girl's name without this thread. I know Amy Adams from various things, but haven't heard the other girl's name before.


Nope, not just you. I don't think they look that much alike, either.


----------



## Snoofie

I was confused for a while too. They definitely favor each other, but I like Isla better because of Wedding Crashers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The eyes are the real difference for me but I've seen some shots where Ms. Fisher and Ms. Adams look even more alike, I just couldn't find them when I looked.


----------



## Grentz

jwebb1970 said:


> Every time I see Fisher, I think what a lucky guy that Sacha Baron Cohen is.


Agreed!


----------



## tcusta00

Stuart Sweet said:


> Amy Adams or Isla Fisher?


Yes, please. :lol:


----------



## Pink Fairy

I like the one from Enchanted better.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I'd find you... :lol:


----------

